# NEMBAfest 2012 - Kingdom Trails - Burke, VT



## WoodCore (Jun 26, 2012)

Spent the weekend hauling around the Kingdom trails during NEMBAfest 2012. Great weather, dry trails and tons of great friends made for a superb weekend. Rode XC and lift served on Friday and big XC rides on Saturday and Sunday. I've never seen the Kingdom Trails in such great shape, everything was nice and dry and rolled oh so nice. Ended up with almost 50 miles of pedaling over the three days and the body definitely was a tad bit sore come Monday!! 

Everyone with the exception of a few Quebexicans that I had to educate about trail etiquette was super friendly and the overall vibe as always up there was awesome! Gary Fisher is one weird dude!!!! Can't wait to get back up for some more riding in the NEK! 


Here's some pictures....













































































One of the most improved trails since last year was "Burnham Down". This trails did have a bunch of bridges but was always quite the mud fest. The trail crew has solved this problem by installing a shit ton of new bridge to compliment the existing ones. I didn't go measure it but would guess there's a solid 3/4 of a mile of elevated bridge to roll on this trails and it isn't straight!!! 


 


Enjoy!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like an awesome time!  One of these years I'd really like to make it up there!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Way cool!!  Looks like ya had a great weekend


----------



## crank (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a great time at NEMBAfest as well.  Got in Friday night and dined and drank at Tamarack lounge upstairs in the base lodge.  Saturday AM we joined a group ride over at the KT trails in the Darling Hill area...nice to get a shuttle ride up the hill and then ride down on Kitchel.  We also took a couple of lift served runs at Burke in the afternoon.  Sunday we hit the Darling Hill trails again and then headed home mid afternoonish.  Had a great time playing there with the band and want to thank all involved at Burke and NEMBA for organizing a great event.  Had brief conversation sixth both the press of NEMBA and the Director of Services at Burke and it looks like there is a very good chance they will repeat NEMBAfest at Burke/KT next year.

On another topic, I spoke to several Burke employees and they all seem excited about the Jay Peak purchase...hopefully that feeling will continue.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting the vid and pics! It looks like you had a great time. Did you get to chat with Gary Fisher at all?? 

Side thought: We should do an AZ meet up at KT sometime this summer/fall.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome.  Kingdom trails is always a fantastic time.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 5, 2012)

Man that looks like a lot of fun. Nice photos and vid.

Gotta question for ya - I noticed from the photo you had a mix of suspension types. Which of these worked best? I know that's more of a preferential question but I just wondering if you had any thoughts on that. 

Also I seemed to lose the last minute of the video - music kept going and then "The End" comes up. Has anyone else had that happen?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Also I seemed to lose the last minute of the video - music kept going and then "The End" comes up. Has anyone else had that happen?



Yes, same here.  I think it's just the way the video is.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 6, 2012)

Knowing Woodcore's love of music, he just didn't want to cut off the song at the end of the footage. So he kept it going to "The End".


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Knowing Woodcore's love of music, he just didn't want to cut off the song at the end of the footage. So he kept it going to "The End".



That was my thinking as well.


----------

